# AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

I have been trying and trying to come up with a AWD system for my Corrado. I have been asking everywhere about the syncro system and what kind of hp it can take and I'm still afraid that it won't be able to hold at least 400 hp. Anyone know about the older Audi Quattro set ups and can they be had for a decent price, hold power or be made to within reason? From what I have heard the newer Quattro and 4motion systems are pretty strong but can they be made to mate to the 12v VR6 ?? If we could keep this thread up for a while and get some good ideas I would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*

The 4 Motion in the Audi Quattro 225hp would probably hold up and use the driveshafts from driveshafts.com. that will do the trick, besides the Haldex will take the pounding since it fluid activated. The 02M trans and it's transfer case looks really beefy, I thought it came from a Jeep.... well not really but could be.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (atoson)*

go to Nathan's website and find out if he has anything for your car making it a Four x Four.
http://www.europartsolutions.com


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (atoson)*

Thanks, I'm there.










_Modified by radgti8v at 6:44 PM 11-21-2003_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*

I don't think I'd worry too much about the old Syncro system. If the Visco is in good shape, it should handle 400 hp. I've been told that the syncro system is capable of handling up to 450 hp safely, but I personally wouldn't push it past that number. 400 is a safe limit, and would work fine as long as the Viscous coupling is in good shape ( not too many miles on it ). 
You can't use the older Quattro systems because those cars are longitudal motor set ups. The TT Quattro stuff you could use IF you make a custom propshaft for the connect between transfer cases, and figure a way to mount up the Haldex rear diff, among some other stuff. THIS IS NOT A BOLT UP PROJECT! This is the very hardest route in doing AWD that you could go, other than trying to make the longitudal Quattro stuff work, which would be stupid. You'd need a BORA 4Motion VR6 bellhousing to make the TT tranny work with your VR6 12v also. 
Hope this helps.....


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (swingwing205)*

where do you get your info, you are pretty close to the truth dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (atoson)*

Thanks for the info, I know where a Quantum Syncro Wagen is in town but that isn't as strong as the other syncro systems is it ????


----------



## ST33LR4T (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*

try contacting *partymax * ...he has a syncro rado in canada.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_where do you get your info, you are pretty close to the truth dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Pretty close? Don't you mean " _dead on_"








I've had to do a lot of research on the subject of Syncro AWD. I know a lot of it's history, and a lot of that I learned from study of the ETKA. Look at my sig....










_Modified by swingwing205 at 5:52 PM 11-22-2003_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Thanks for the info, I know where a Quantum Syncro Wagen is in town but that isn't as strong as the other syncro systems is it ???? 

Dude, the QSW stuff won't work, because the motor is longitudally mounted, and the tranny along with it. The Quantum Syncro gearboxes and the Audi 4000 Q boxes are the same gearbox-wise, at least internally, but the rear box is shaped just a bit differently (QSW). The Quantum Syncro is 99.9% the same car as the Audi 4000 Quattro. It's a "Torsen" set up in both cars. 
The thing that sets the 2 cars as different to each other is that the QSW uses a different rear suspension set up (trailing arm type), whereas the Audi 4000 uses the same suspesion in the rear as it does in the front. The Quantum syncro rear suspension is akin to the B3 Passat G60 Syncro, and the Rallye Golf. 
I'll be doing some parts interchangeability tests using my Rallye Golf rear suspension set up, and I'll be comparing it to the Quantum syncro stuff really soon (in other words, as soon as I get it). I'm doing this in preparation to a special project that I've been working on for some time now. BUT, the parts (at least the rear axle yoke) look close enough to be interchangeable, at least from pics. I guess we'll find out soon....


_Modified by swingwing205 at 5:54 PM 11-22-2003_


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (swingwing205)*

Hey thanks again, but this is getting really complicated !!!!! I guess its back to the drawing board. It's looking like I should just go with the other syncro set up and look into getting stronger parts when they break. Why can't VW have a cheap and strong AWD system like my DSM.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*

The only way you could hook up a 4 Motion in your chassis is by fabricating your rear floor to something that ain't VW. Like tubular chassis done by race car fabricators and lineup the 4 bolt holes of the rear diff carrier so does the spring and shocks mounting points. That's one way I could think about if really want the 4 Motion, the fuel tank you could use a fuel cell inside yout trunk.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Look at my sig....









Hey speaking of H4 check this out, I bought this when I visited my birth country a few years ago. I never used it, only tried to see how much output it would give.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (atoson)*

OK so syncro it is, time to sell one of the other cars.


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*

Does anyone know what the power distribution is in the syncro system.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (darksideofthemn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksideofthemn* »_Does anyone know what the power distribution is in the syncro system.
 
I think I read somewhere that the factory settings were 90% front, and 10% rear. That's assuming dry level roads. Of course, those #'s change a great deal under true AWD conditions as power transfers around.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_
Hey speaking of H4 check this out, I bought this when I visited my birth country a few years ago. I never used it, only tried to see how much output it would give.

Home country...where just out of curiousity?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (swingwing205)*

Sorry to stray from the topic but ive been looking for a set of those 180/135 H4's. Anyone know where i can get a set?
Sorry for the post jack
-Dreadz


----------



## itchyG60 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_Hey thanks again, but this is getting really complicated !!!!! I guess its back to the drawing board. It's looking like I should just go with the other syncro set up and look into getting stronger parts when they break. Why can't VW have a cheap and strong AWD system like my DSM.










because your dsm is japcrap.. everything is cheap.
that phrase is universal "why can't my <insert european car brand> have a cheap <insert part> like my <insert Japanese car brand>?" lol


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Home country...where just out of curiousity? 

In the land of fish sauce and dried fish (not oriental store). Where San Miguel Beer is brewed and when you drink that in a daily basis, you don't get arrested for DUI if you're driving intoxicated (as long as you pay the cop)


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (itchyG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itchyG60* »_

because your dsm is japcrap.. everything is cheap.
that phrase is universal "why can't my <insert european car brand> have a cheap <insert part> like my <insert Japanese car brand>?" lol









OK bit*h, don't be pissed cause your G60 can't handle 400 hp on stock internals and have awd. I'll race the g60 anyday, you up for it ????


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
OK bit*h, don't be pissed cause your G60 can't handle 400 hp on stock internals and have awd. I'll race the g60 anyday, you up for it ???? 
 His G60 might breakdown on the way to racing you


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_ 
I think I read somewhere that the factory settings were 90% front, and 10% rear. That's assuming dry level roads. Of course, those #'s change a great deal under true AWD conditions as power transfers around.



can anyone else confirm this. Is the distribution on this the same as the early quattro. if those numbers are right is all that weigt worth dry road driving. dont get me wrong i like snow driving more than any other but it only snows so often. Also is there a way to alter the distribution and if so will that cause the rear components to fail "early".


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (darksideofthemn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksideofthemn* »_
can anyone else confirm this. Is the distribution on this the same as the early quattro. if those numbers are right is all that weigt worth dry road driving. dont get me wrong i like snow driving more than any other but it only snows so often. Also is there a way to alter the distribution and if so will that cause the rear components to fail "early".

I can't even remember where I read about the power distribution. It's been a very long time ago. I wish I could remember







....
The problem is, that info about the Syncro system is very scarce, and sometimes you might pick up bits and pieces from surfing the Net. And, alot of it was on German websites. So if anyone wants to learn about Syncro drive, start trying to get at least the basics of German down, and do a lot of surfing the web ,,Auf Deutsch".
Oh, almost forgot......... Yes, you can alter the distribution of power, but I've been told the 02C type Syncro set up doesn't like it a lot, and it can hurt the rear gearbox. Basically, you just remove the Visco cupping, and make an adaptor to fit in it's spot. Then it's constant 50/50 distribution.


_Modified by swingwing205 at 8:57 AM 11-27-2003_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
OK bit*h, don't be pissed cause your G60 can't handle 400 hp on stock internals and have awd. I'll race the g60 anyday, you up for it ???? 

OK guys, let's play a little nicer huh?








Besides, I gotta defend the G60 a little, it's my engine of choice. True, it's not a good choice for 400 hp+ _unless_ you decide to build a mild hybrid, like using an ABA lower end, 95.5mm diesel crank, and of course the obigatory 20vt head. Then, 400+ hp isn't hard, because the motor is kind of caught back up to more modern specs, kind of back on the same level as newer engines, since a lot of the engine is newer better parts. Put stand alone on it, and then make is SCREEM!!!!!


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
OK guys, let's play a little nicer huh?








Besides, I gotta defend the G60 a little, it's my engine of choice. True, it's not a good choice for 400 hp+ _unless_ you decide to build a mild hybrid, like using an ABA lower end, 95.5mm diesel crank, and of course the obigatory 20vt head. Then, 400+ hp isn't hard, because the motor is kind of caught back up to more modern specs, kind of back on the same level as newer engines, since a lot of the engine is newer better parts. Put stand alone on it, and then make is SCREEM!!!!!


I have no problem with the g60 at all, just people that talk ish and have no idea what there talking about. I think the only thing I don't like thats VW is the Jetta.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (JustinTheGIMP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinTheGIMP* »_I didn't feel like reading the whole post so I will just give you my answer...It is possible you should look into a Passat Synchro system from a Euro car...It takes a considerable amount of work and you will have to figure out what you are gonna do with the gas tank since it won't fit anymore...I would recommend that if you do attempt it buy two of every part that you need cause it will break sooner or later and it would a pain to find parts when you need them not when you want them...Good luck to you though and if you get it done send me some pictures so I can oogle at them.

Thanks, I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Slowsol1.8T (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*

If you need Help you have my Number dood


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (Slowsol1.8T)*

Thanks dude, now you just need to get that A2 modded. I may be moving toward a 4 motion type of set up. I don't think the syncro is going to hold the kind of power I plan on making.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_I think the only thing I don't like thats VW is the Jetta.









AMEN Bro


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (atoson)*

Awd corrado would be nice i know that http://www.hpamotorsports.com does the awd conversions as well as alot of other work,i'm sure you could ask them to givey ou a break down of particular parts that you might need.So ask them.And Keep On Dubbin'


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: AWD system for Corrado VR6 turbo (radgti8v)*


_Quote »_I have no problem with the g60 at all, just people that talk ish and have no idea what there talking about. I think the only thing I don't like thats VW is the Jetta
 
Sure, everyone has their own tastes. To each their own.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

